# Companion Pigeons



## Avianman (Jul 31, 2011)

I am new to the pigeon word and am looking for the right breed for me. I am looking for a breed that is calm, intelligent, fun, and overall would make a good companion. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you want a bird that you can fly out side or an indoor bird?
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if you only have one bird, it isn't safe to fly it outside.


----------



## Avianman (Jul 31, 2011)

I would like two birds. I care a more about personality than weather they fly indoors or out, so any suggestions you have are good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You want something fairly calm and friendly. Maybe a King Pigeon. They are pretty layed back. Big birds.


----------



## Avianman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, are there any other breeds you could think of?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I was recommended show homers as being a calm, friendly and intelligent breed.


----------



## Avianman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, any more breeds? I am just trying to research several options.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Fantails are pretty calm. Don't know much about show homers.


----------



## Avianman (Jul 31, 2011)

How are ice pigeons, archangels, or shaksharlis?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What ever kind of bird you choose I would get young birds, that way they can bond with you .
Dave


----------

